
Ask HN: What are you using .dev domain for? - raviojha
It&#x27;s been marketed as the tld for devs to use it as a personal web domain.<p>Do you use it for any other purpose?
======
IloveHN84
For development

~~~
raviojha
How do you mean?

~~~
brwr
Before it became a TLD, .dev was commonly used as an extension in /etc/hosts
to point a fake domain to localhost during development.

These days I use .localhost for that.

